# Barsch gegrillt



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

Hallo leute

habe grade nen paar barsche gegrillt. Endlecker....nen absoluter geschmacksorgasmus.

Die Zubereitung war einfach: ausnehmen und kiemen raus, salz & pfeffer, knoblauch rein (reichlich, ich steh drauf), schuss Olivenöl rein, ab aufn rost, immer so wenden, dass dabei die Bauchseite nach oben zeigt, dann läuft der saft nicht raus

Das fleisch ist zart, saftig und zerfällt auf der zunge, kann sein, dass es jetzt am ende des winters besonders fett ist. hat irgendwie an mittelmeer erinnert durch olivenöl und knoblauch. malcolm douglas hätte gesagt: "sweet and beautiful...":g

ich liebe so einfache sachen. dazu sonne und nen bier, was willste mehr?

Empfehlenswert:m
yakfish


----------



## Hooked (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

...lecker...

Hast Du die geschuppt, oder einfach so?


----------



## Hooked (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Was auch sehr gut ist:

Die selben Gewürze (evtl.noch irgend ein Kraut,Petersilie oder so) und dann nur die Filets in Alufolie packen. 
Dann grillen. 
Das wird kunsprig und der Saft beliebt auch drinnen.

Oder so wie Du es geschrieben hast und vorher schuppen. 
Super knusprige Haut! Auch geil!


----------



## archi69 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*



> dazu sonne und nen bier, was willste mehr?



Recht haste!


----------



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

ja das mit dem schuppen habe ich mir auch überlegt. da ich barsche bisher immer nur zu filets und räucherfisch verarbeitet habe, kenne ich die  haut nur als sehr dick und fest. meiner meinung nach wirken die schuppen sich wie eine natürliche alufolie aus, nach aussen schützen sie gegen zu starke hitze und rauch und innen halten sie das fleisch schön saftig. ich weiss nicht, ob barsch sich so einfach schuppen lässt...habe aber vor, als nächstes mal die geschuppte variante zu probieren.
Auf alufolie stehe ich eigentlich nicht so, aufgrund von umweltaspekten.

Wenn übrigens jemand noch andere outdoortaugliche (einfach aber lecker) rezepte hat,  ich bin immer interessesiert.

yakfish


----------



## Hooked (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Ok, wenns nur um Outdoor-Rezepte geht, muß ich Dir Recht geben.
Mit dem Umweltaspekt hast Du wahrscheinlich auch Recht. Schon allein die Energieverschwendung bei der Herstellung. Aber das ist OT. 

Das Schuppen der kleinen ist schon so eine Kunst für sich. Ziemlich mühselig und hinterher alles voller Schuppen. Die fliegen nur so.

Als beste Schupp-Hilfe, hat sich ein kleines Stück Holz (Latte oder 4Kant) mit 1-2 darauf genagelten Kronkorken erwiesen. 
Mit den Kronkorken geht die ganze Prozedur echt schnell...


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*



yakfish schrieb:


> ... ich weiss nicht, ob barsch sich so einfach schuppen lässt...habe aber vor, als nächstes mal die geschuppte variante zu probieren.
> ...



Barsch und Zanderschuppen halten eigentlich sehr gut am Fisch, ohne Klemmbrett ist da ein Einstich von den Stachelstrahlen vorprogrammiert, außer man schneidet vorher die Kiemendeckel und Stachelstrahlen ab.



yakfish schrieb:


> Wenn übrigens jemand noch andere outdoortaugliche (einfach aber lecker) rezepte hat,  ich bin immer interessesiert.
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe eine Grillvariante ohne Alufolie. Lehm mit Sand gemischt und den Fisch da rein, das ist so die Form die ich einsetze wen ich mehrere Tage draußen mit Kumpels am Wasser im Heimatland verbringe. Achtung, Sand kann uU in den Fisch gelangen, man sollte den Fisch gut abputzen nach dem man den Mantel entfernt hat.

Als Gewürze dienen: Salz, Pfeffer, Dill, Schnittlauch und alles was sonst noch in der Nähe wächst.

Der Fisch wird in den Mantel in die Glut gegeben und nach etwa 45 mins ist er fertig, als Anhaltspunkt: der Mantel muß komplett trocken sein.


----------



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Nein, mir ging es hier nicht nur um outdoor-rezepte, aber ich liebe so einfache rezepte und die lassen sich eigentlich immer ganz gut draussen anwenden.

Das mit den Kronkorken habe ich auch schon gehört, aber nie ausprobiert.

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass man die Barsche nach dem Schuppen ja auch mit Speck umwickeln könnte. Der wird schön knusprig, gibt gleichzeitig fett und geschmack an den fisch ab und alufolie ist überflüssig. Ich hoffe, ich fange noch genügend barsche, um die ganzen ideen mal durchzuprobieren:q

yakfish


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Wen Du es nicht mit der Sand+Lehm Geschichte machen willst, Grobkörniges Salz und steifgeschlagenes Eiweiß ersetzen das ganze. Das Salz wird unter das Eiweiß gehoben und der Fisch wird darin eingehüllt.


----------



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Hi Denni,

das mit dem lehm ist ne gute idee, wird oft in survivalbüchern gebracht.
Was meinst du mit dem Heimatland? Deutschland? klingt so, als ob du nen anderes meinst?|kopfkrat

viele grüsse
yakfish


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

meine Russland, ich bin öfters da auf Geschäftsreise und besuche gleichzeitig noch Familie und alte Freunde, dan geht es über WE ans Wasser


----------



## yakfish (21. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

kenne russland nur aus dokus, aber die leute scheinen da noch viel in und mit der natur zu machen. das gefällt mir und ich finde solche leute immer sehr interessant. vermisst du deine heimat oder bist du dort so oft, dass es dazu garnicht kommt?

yakfish


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. April 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

so oft bin ich da nicht, eine Geschäftsreise ist keine besonders spannende Sache, da geht es um das Geschäft und nicht um Genuss.

Klar vermisse ich meine Heimat.


----------



## moardin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*



Hooked schrieb:


> Was auch sehr gut ist:
> 
> Die selben Gewürze (evtl.noch irgend ein Kraut,Petersilie oder so) und dann nur die Filets in Alufolie packen.
> Dann grillen.
> ...




Wollte das demnächst mal ausprobieren. 
Mss denn die glänzende Seite der Alufolie nach innen oder nach außen?


----------



## Hooked (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Normalerweise das Glänzende nach außen. Da scheiden sich aber die Geister. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber Wurst.
Mach einfach ein bischen Olivenöl rein (gegen verkleben) und dann klappt das.


----------



## moardin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Ok, danke. Werds einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Hallo moardin & hooked
muss kurz mal klugsch******
wir unterscheiden Absorption und Reflektion, ersteres wollen wir beim Foliengaren. Da Wärme (infrarotes Licht) zwar langwellig im Gegensatz zu ultraviolettem Licht ist und beides die Folie nicht durchdringen kann, sind wir auf Wärmeleitung über Absorption (aufsaugen) angewiesen. Die mattere Oberfläche nimmt/saugt die Wärme besser auf und gibt sie nach innen  weiter. Dass es anders herum auch aber nicht so gut funktioniert liegt daran, dass ein Teil der Wärme über Kontakt (Wärmeleitung) übertragen wird und ausserdem kommt es auf dem Feuer zu Folieschwärzungen, die wiederum die Strahlungswärme besser abnehmen können.
Hier im Forum hatte ich mal einen Tipp mit schwarzer Folie eingestellt. (Suchfunktion 'kennt jemand...') Mit dieser geht es am besten/schnellsten  -> Tophits, bei mir nur im TOOM-Lebensmittelmarkt. soll keine Werbung sein, bin da nicht angestellt.

Gruß Schwefi


----------



## martin17 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

wie kommt es das der fisch so moderig schmeckt??
ich hab ihn heute gegrillt in alufolie mit rapsöl ordentlich salz etwas pfeffer und zwiebeln...doch ein ''geschmacksorgasmus'' wie oben erwähnt,war das nicht!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Hallo Martin17,
Rapsöl ist für die Zubereitung von Fisch in der Folie nicht geeignet. Das hat zu viel Eigengeschmack und in einer geschlossenen Folientasche verschwindet diese Muffigkeit nicht (im Gegensatz zur Pfanne). Wenn es unbedingt Öl sein muß, dann ist Sonnenblumenöl (oder junges Olivenöl) besser. Versuche es beim nächsten Mal lieber mit einem Teelöffel voll Butter oder Butterschmalz. Du mußt keine Angst vor dem Verbrennen der Butter haben, weil sie sich gleich am Beginn der Garung mit Fleischsaft mischt und damit höhere Temperaturen aushält. Zwiebeln in der geschlossenen Folie können auch sehr penetrant werden, besser ist, wenn man sie extra brät und dem fertigen Fisch hinterher zufügt. Ein Trick mit den Zwiebeln ist noch, sie nicht außen an den Fisch, sondern mit Kräutern zusammen in den Bauchraum zu verstecken. Das mache ich beim Foliegrillen immer so.

Gruß Schwefi


----------



## DNA (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

Es gibt da noch eine möglichkeit, die ich bei Jamie Oliver gesehen habe:

Fisch mit Kräutern füllen (Basilikum,Petersilie etc.) und dann in eine Tageszeitung legen. Außen um den Fisch noch mal ordentlich gehackte Kräuter packen, dazu Zitronenscheiben und Frühlingszwiebeln. Dann wird der Fisch samt Kräutermantel in die Zeitung eingewickelt und ordentlich verschnürt. Das ganze Paket wird dann ordentlich angefeuchtet und kommt auf den Grill. 
Er hat einen Grill mit Deckel genommen.
Sah schon verdammt lecker aus und ich werde das, so ich denn was anständiges fange, auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (13. August 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

@DNA,
das würde ich an Deiner Stelle lieber mit  Folie machen. Die Druckerschwärze (Toner) einer Zeitung ist keine Lebensmittelfarbe und sie kommt, wenn auch feucht mit dem Kräutermantel direkt in Kontakt. Mich wundert, dass diese sogenannten Kochprofis ständig irgend ein spektakuläres Prozedere zeigen müssen, ohne sich über Folgen Gedanken zu machen.
also lasse es sein - nimm Folie zumindest ganz innen beim Fisch
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Ollek (13. August 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @DNA,
> das würde ich an Deiner Stelle lieber mit  Folie machen. Die Druckerschwärze (Toner) einer Zeitung ist keine Lebensmittelfarbe und sie kommt, wenn auch feucht mit dem Kräutermantel direkt in Kontakt. Mich wundert, dass diese sogenannten Kochprofis ständig irgend ein spektakuläres Prozedere zeigen müssen, ohne sich über Folgen Gedanken zu machen.
> also lasse es sein - nimm Folie zumindest ganz innen beim Fisch
> Gruß Schwefi



|bigeyes Das hätte ich zu gern mal gesehen, ne Tageszeitung auf dem Grill :q

Aber im Ernst Fische gehören nicht in Zeitungen eingewickelt. Ich habe das anfangs auch gemacht nachdem ich sie geräuchert habe. Man konnte teils richtig sehen wie sich die Druckerschwärze durch das Fischfett gelöst hat.  Die gelösten  Buchstaben waren hier und da regelrecht auf der Haut der Forellen zu sehen. seitdem nehm ich nur noch Backpapier. Was in dem Fall mit dem Grill sicher auch Hitzebeständiger ist.


----------



## kaipiranja (15. August 2008)

*AW: Barsch gegrillt*

...muß euch zustimmen, Fisch gehört nicht in eine Tageszeitung! ...auch wenn ich ein ausgesprochener Jamie Oliver Fan bin - so manche Sachen die er macht finde ich recht fragwürdig. Es gibt noch ein weiteres Rezept von ihm wo er in einer Keksdose Räuchert (wurde auch bei Kerner Kocht gezeigt), auch hier wurde auf den Gesundheitsaspekt wenig Rücksicht genommen (Beschichtungen und Lacke an und in der Keksdose).

Naja wie dem auch sei die Zeitungsgeschichte basiert auf einer Zubereitungsart die oft in der Karibik und in Australien bei den Aborigines angewandt wird, man wickelt die Fische in Blätter ein, legt sie in Glut und bedeckt sie dann hinterher mit Sand oder weieren Blättern.

Wer diese Gahrmethode auf dem heimischen Grill ohne Zeitung einmal probieren möchte bekommt Bananenblätter im Asiashop seines Vertrauens!

Guten Hunger....

Kai


----------

